# DHS Employee Who Buys Department Guns Runs Racist, Homophobic Website



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Perfect example of Obummers affirmative action America, hire for color, ignore background and o yeah kill ******...buy ammo people buy fuckin ammo.

*Ayo Kimathi, a Department of Homeland Security tasked with buying guns and ammo for the US Immigration and Customs Enforcement, runs a racist, homophobic website called "War is on the Horizon." He calls himself the "Irritated Genie." The site required approval from DHS, but Kimathi did not. His former supervisor told the Southern Poverty Law Center that she was "stunned" by the site. "To see the hate, to know that he is a federal employee, it bothered me," she said. DHS signed off on the site based on Kimathi's description, but apparently did not bother to check the site.*

Kimathi's site calls President Obama a "treasonous mulatto scum dweller," and an enemy of the black supremacist movement, along with Oprah, Whoopi Goldberg, and Condoleezza Rice. The site says, "warfare is eminent, and in order for Black people to survive the 21st century, we are going to have to kill a lot of whites - more than our christian hearts can possibly count." Kimathi also says that whites are attempting to "homosexualize" black men to somehow make them weaker, and therefore easier pickings for racism. He also offers helpful hints on how "Black women in the world [can] understand what she needs to do to keep a strong Blhttp://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/08/22/DHS-Kimathi-Immigration-Customs-Enforcementack man happy."


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

And yet he passed a federal government background check.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> And yet he passed a federal government background check.


Ummmm...yeah the same one the Socialist in charge did, Rev Wright....no problemo, Bill Ayers...no problemo.....the list is to long , ignoring everything negative in someones background is the new american way.

Alan West for effin POTUS.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well it's not like he has the super important job of teaching people to cook with loads of butter and bacon or pimping cookware. No need to fire him for being a racist, homophobe warmonger.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, so maybe that's what they plan on doing with those millions or billion rounds of ammunition.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> And yet he passed a federal government background check.


Yeah probably performed by some snot-nosed contractor fresh outta college. That's why OPM is now switching back to hiring GS1810 general investigators.....YIKES!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Is he a member of MAMLEO?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The Law household has lots of rounds. Not as much as I'd like, but enough to hold Fort Law for a good long time


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is his pic, if Obama had a son........Paula Deen used the N word 30 yrs ago FIRED>>>>this guy is caling for killing based on race and im still paying his salary....ummm WTF>


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You white devils that don't agree with this, you're all just racists...


----------

